# schools in RAK/Dubai



## ding (Nov 14, 2008)

We are thinking of moving to RAK from UK, as we already have a property there, weve noticed that there are very few British schools there, do you know their reputation? Are these schools mainly populated by Europeans and Americans or locals.

Of course, Dubai has the most amount of good schools, but the housing within a reasonable driving distance seems to be all apartments, do you know of any good developments that have houses/villas in or close to Dubai. We would actually prefer not to live right in the busy city centre.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi and welcome to the forum.

There arent many schools ( of any curriculum) in RAK- the bulk of them are local/government schools which you will be unable to attend.

All of the below schools are English speaking ( not nec. British)

There is Choueifat ( an English International school)
ISC - Ras Al Khaimah, UAE

There is the Indian Public School.
Welcome To Indian Public High School - Ras Al Khaima

There is RAK English Speaking School
Ras Al Khaimah English Speaking School

There are plenty of areas in Dubai that have villas.
The Lakes, Meadows, Springs, Arabaian Ranches, Palm Jumeirah, Garden View Villas, Greens Community, Mirdiff, Al Waarqa, Rashidiya, Al Barsha, Jumeirah, Umm Sequeim

etc etc.

So, will you be looking at traveling from RAK to Dubai, or finding housing in Dubai?

Hope this helps a little


----------



## ding (Nov 14, 2008)

*thanks*

thanks for reply

Ive looked in to RAK commute to the Dubai schools and its not an option, I think I will have to look at at buying a house in Jebel Ali or outskirts of Dubai, we are not keen on City centre, having moved out of London in the past, we know we prefer a quiter pace.

Whats the school run like from Jebel Ali to Dubai central schools? Our kids are privately educated over here and these schools look like a good equivalent.

Im also thinking of selling up and then either renting here or Dubai, due to house prices coming down, Id like to get a substantial house over there, so it wont feel like a step down. Do you think the price bubble will burst and there will be better deals in a couple of years?

Few other questions, on behalf of the kids! Can we get UK terrestrial channels and channels similar to Sky over there? Also what are supermarkets like, can we get foods that compare, I know there is carrefour, do they stock things like cheddar, english butter, or are there things you just cant find there?

Bye for now


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi
Im not from UK- but from what I have seen in the supermarkets here- there isnt a lot you cant get from the UK
Spinneys sells a lot of UK brands, as does Carrefour, Geant, HyperPanda etc.

As for TV you can get Orbit and Showtime- both have plenty of UK shows.

Jebel Ali is a big area.
The only villas would be Garden View Villas ( next to Ibn Battuta mall).

The Greens Community is lovely, and also have villas- and is furthest out of town.
There is also a school within the community.

At this stage, the rent on villas etc, hasnt dropped at all. Perhaps in time- but currently prices are still insane.
Taaleem Education - Taaleem

This is the link for school in GC.


----------

